# Long distance shooting areas.



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Hello we just moved here from AZ about a year back. We are in the Heber area. I drew a Wasatch East dedicated deer tag and am trying to find areas to sight in a rifle out to about 400 yards. Can anyone suggest an area suitable for this? It seems like alot of private land around or too thick in some spots. I appreciate it very much. And if anyone has an east tag and want to team up scouting, hunting etc let me know. Thanks


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

we drew same tag , lots of snow up there still so you wont be able to scout for prob another month or so unless you are down low , good area for long range shooting West of UT lake, but lots of people going out there and dumping trash so it will prob get closed soon-O,-


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Shooting is allowed most places on NF and BLM land. Please clean up after yourself.

You could probably find an area up by Strawberry that you could responsibly shoot 400 yds. In reality it is not that far.

Up by Tremonton there used to be a range you could shoot as far as you can. I don't know if it is still open.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You just need to go for a ride and find a spot once the snow is gone. There are some spots up around Strawberry where you can reach out that far.

If nothing else find a ballistic program for the round you are shooting and use that. If you just want to practice shooting that far but can't find a spot, just use smaller targets at the distance that you can shoot at

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Awesome advice by all. Thanks. And yes I will try Strawberry area. And yes agree cleaning up. Coming from AZ ive seen so many awesome spots shut down after idiots trash it. Dont get it at all. And also yes I need to learn how to dial a scope ballistically as that is a must but just have puece of mind seeing where I hit at yardages. Probably the ocd in me lol.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Box Elder County, plenty of open desert for sighting in Rifles up to 1,000 yrds


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Ive heard box elder. Good to know. Im gonna try the strawberry area first as its close. I guess in AZ i was spoiled as being born and raised I knew so many ranchers I could drive 10 minutes and be setup shooting 800 yards where I could drive to and from my target. But im sure with the suggestions here I can find something similar. Appreciate all the info. And if anyone gets an AZ tag look me up as I can give some advice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As you said, so many idiots ruin areas that people hold secret the few good spots left.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dallan I am sure your right. And when I think about it I probably wouldnt list any secret spots on here either. Its sad so many ruin it. AZ was the same way one weekend a couch then a washer then tvs ecerything gets tossed out and shot up. We use to do yearly cleanups just to keep the forest service from shutting places down. Sad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Aznative, what part of Arizona are you from? 

We go down to the Oracle area every year chasing javelina and sometimes quail. I also managed to get the coues in my avatar down in 36c during the late hunt in 2017.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Before moving up here about a year ago I spent my whole life in Prescott AZ. Very nice place as its north central AZ in the pines but close to so many good hunting units. Yes you were down in the Tucson area and south. Congrats on your Coues. Those are awesome hunts!! Nothing like a winter day in the desert it awesome. If you ever head back down for javalina but dont want to travel as far as southern AZ i can give you super areas even just an hour from Flagstaff. Unit 9 was my Elk unit being south rim of the Grand Canyon. Ive seen pigs all the way that far north. If it wasnt for the canyon they would be up here.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone been to the new Soldier Pass Shooting Range? I haven't made it out yet, just curious what the max distance is you can shoot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Aznative said:


> Before moving up here about a year ago I spent my whole life in Prescott AZ. Very nice place as its north central AZ in the pines but close to so many good hunting units. Yes you were down in the Tucson area and south. Congrats on your Coues. Those are awesome hunts!! Nothing like a winter day in the desert it awesome. If you ever head back down for javalina but dont want to travel as far as southern AZ i can give you super areas even just an hour from Flagstaff. Unit 9 was my Elk unit being south rim of the Grand Canyon. Ive seen pigs all the way that far north. If it wasnt for the canyon they would be up here.


We have a good friend that lives in Catalina that likes to get out with us and do some hiking. So we will quite possibly stick with that area. Plus we know it like the back of our hands and have no problems finding the javelina, usually.

I have a good friend that works in Prescott for Century Link and had a couple that worked in the Flagstaff and Cottonwood area also.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

That is great. Anymore the good spots are hard to find anywhere. You have good contacts throughout all of AZ. If you hunt elk id look at unit 9, 7 East, or 8 and 10. All good units.


----------

